# Laticrete ptk..............



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I will make some comments when I get a chance this afternoon of what the class was about and such. All I can tell ya is very good class and alot of answers got solved


oh and I now have a PHD with LATICRETE


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW...looks real!
Can you scan and pdf for me I really need that with my name on it!LOL




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::clap::notworthy

Congratulations man!!


I am attending Schluter day training on May 3 San Marcos, TX, unlike Laticrete it is free.. looks like only in NY. Can you give some info?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

opiethetileman said:


> I will make some comments when I get a chance this afternoon of what the class was about and such. All I can tell ya is very good class and alot of answers got solved
> 
> 
> oh and I now have a PHD with LATICRETE


How many PHD's do you have now Dr.Dan?:smartass:

-Paul


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

astor said:


> WOW...looks real!
> Can you scan and pdf for me I really need that with my name on it!LOL
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::clap::notworthy
> ...


I went to PTK last fall...didn't cost a dime!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah i will post a recap tonite maybe have to have the wife type it so its not opie english and every one can read it:thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

oh yeah have a new travel bag............as welll...............


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

astor said:


> WOW...looks real!
> Can you scan and pdf for me I really need that with my name on it!LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Contrary to what's on Laticrete's website, I didn't pay anything for PTK training, nor have I ever heard of anyone having to pay.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I didnt pay anything either at all. It was good hospitality and good food. The best part great knowledge i think it should be 3 days and not two. Just because a few of the brains in the crowd like to argue a few things they didnt show. But I know if I have questions they get answered:whistling


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Well a recap of PTK.

30 attendes on the agenda. Maybe 22 to 24 showed. That is sad

OK the day started Thursday 8:30 am. They had a introduction of all the Laticrete people there. Then they went around the room and everyone had to say a few words about them selves.( a few people knew who i was as opiethetileman). The first section was the building blocks of LATICRETE it self. If ya dont know how they started and such that was a great video to watch. Then we went thru floor heat. Why is LATICRETE the best?? How many you can run off a thermostat and such. Good information by far.

Then surface preperation. That is a no brainer dont adhere tile to oil and bad surfaces. Then they talked about the new 3701 mortar bed. That stuff is BAD TO THE BONE. They also went over the Latilevel 84 and 86. One is rapid and one is not.

Next section was about ya guessed it HYDROBAN:clap::clap: and the 9235 the stinky...I answered alot of questions there about that section seeing they made me sit up front:whistling

then we had LUNCH...................THANKS FOR THE FOOD it was good but they had no grey pupon:whistling

After lunch and laughs it was back to bussiness. Flashing mortars and such. Then we mixed up the thinsets the WHOLE line not just the top shelf. What i learned out of that was amazing by far. 252 is thanks for your purchase. Everything above that has a great warranty. Not saying the 252 is bad . Its great for under cbu hardi backer and such.

Then the MVIS (masonary veneer installation systems) which is the new market for tile guys.

Class was over and off to dinner. It was held at The Riverhouse..............WOW IS ALL I CAN SAY. I grew up in palm beach and now that i am older I knew what good food I was eating as a kid. My mom would take us there once a week


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Next day Friday after trying to get up from all that good food at dinner. The class rounded up about 8:30am. There were a few straglers rolling in.

First topic was sound control mat. That was a very good section to understand. After that was the BAD BOY 300 epoxy :thumbup:with its little sister the 310 kit. Best way to describe both of theese. It will STICK to ANYTHING and if ya dont clean it up what ever its on is trash.:whistling

We talked about movement joints and such. Well gee ya need somewhere for the tile to move or it will tent. Thats a no brainer but people tile with out them and get upset when tile pops.

Next topic was GROUT. Very good stuff in that section as well. My own OPINON is this. Only use PERMACOLOR or SPECTRALOCK. Why bother with the other two. Thoose two grouts I just mentioned can do everything the lower end grouts can and also do way more than what they can't.


We also got to test out the different thinsets and such in the demo or workshop room. Yes i can called out on a lot of stuff and proved it to them right there as well.

VERY GOOD CLASS... yes two days in a classroom it was a good break and well worth it by far


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

What's with the 4 yellow cable pulley's are they for some sort of a hoist? 

Looks like a great class room. Laticrete should set up a West Coast (Left Coast) class...


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is some pictures off my phone

the tile smiley guy is mine. they had us the 4xlt on the wall so once again I was having fun


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> What's with the 4 yellow cable pulley's are they for some sort of a hoist?
> 
> Looks like a great class room. Laticrete should set up a West Coast (Left Coast) class...


its the power on reels john. That way you use a mixing drill in the middle of the room. You want a class that way??? I can make it happen


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Its a shame that some of the people didn't show up and others left after the first day??? That's a lot of free information to miss out on...


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

I went to a PTK class here a few years ago. Was nice to meet the Laticrete team and to get my hands on new products, also to meet other local installers from the area. I plan to attend another class this year for a refresher coarse and to meet our new local rep.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

tileman2000 said:


> I went to a PTK class here a few years ago. Was nice to meet the Laticrete team and to get my hands on new products, also to meet other local installers from the area. I plan to attend another class this year for a refresher coarse and to meet our new local rep.


same here :thumbsup:


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

opiethetileman 

I believe Laticrete had seminar here while back for their new grout line that was suppose to be as good as any other epoxy out there,but the clean up was much easier,there was also a seminar for wall thin set that dont allow tiles to sag down but I never went there cause I was busy...

i can see by the picture you posted that the thin set holds the tile iven though it looks like it was spreaded with 1/2" trowel amazing!!! but it also looks like that only the 6x6 are holding well and seems like the big tiles are sort of sagging down a bit.

My question is how good is this thin set for big and heavy porcelain tiles 18x18 and up?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

bazemk1979 said:


> opiethetileman
> 
> I believe Laticrete had seminar here while back for their new grout line that was suppose to be as good as any other epoxy out there,but the clean up was much easier,there was also a seminar for wall thin set that dont allow tiles to sag down but I never went there cause I was busy...
> 
> ...


Dude, he was making a smilely face... not a custom inlay :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

here is 20x20 on a shower ceiling


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

This is what we were greeted with when we arrived at the laticrete guest house.
That and BBQ chicken and all the fixins for dinner. One night we all went into new haven and had a "pop and chip" party at a cool pub, just down the street from Yale.
Great time, great people, and I learned a few things! Lol


----------

